# Ski Sundown 02-08-09



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2009)

*Date(s) Skied: *2-8-09

*Resort or Ski Area: *Ski Sundown

*Conditions: *Perfect sprig conditions

*Trip Report: *
Weird weather there this morning, left Southington with sunny skies and high 40's only to arrive to Sundown with it raining. Got on the hill around 9 and did some laps on Gunny in the rain. Rain finally stopped after a good hour and I caught up with Mr. Evil and then shortly after Grassi. We did some groomer runs and then then headed to the NE/Temptor bumps. After some ridicule and some name calling they got me to go down Temptor with them and Tim showed me a line down. Was actually fun and after a couple runs I was able to link some turns together. The bumps below the kickers are really a lot of fun

Got to meet Paul and his daughter and did a few runs with them and also met up with Powhunter. Paul was nice enough to get some video of us on Temptor and Ex. I really liked the Ex bumps and was able to ski continuous lines down those even with groups of people scattered through out.

Overall a great day for me and thanks guys for building my confidence up on skis and especially Tim for getting me to try skiing way out of my comfort zone last week at Magic and then again today.

Best conditions of the year so far, get out there if you can today!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm Pat F. and I approve of this tr.  :lol:

god, i need to see some pics and vid from today.  

actually, i think i'm gonna pass it by my wife to see if i can sneak out in an hour or so.


----------



## Paul (Feb 8, 2009)

I just finalized the DVD, need to upload into my editing software. Wife's on that pc now, so I'll try to get to it later tonight. 

Great meeting-up with Jeff, Tim, Chris and Steve. My daughter was casting furtive glances at Temptor all morning. I think she really wanted to say she did all the trails there ,which, we did. Including some tree-shots off of Panhandle and Papoose. Thanks to Jeff and Tim for giving the kid the confidence and encouragement to get down Temptor. She was really tentative on Ex earlier in the morning, but was jammin' by the time we left.


Now if they only had a half-pipe, I could retire my sig....


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice work Jeff. you'll be ripping in no time. Spring bumps are a great way to learn.

Skied for a bit over two hours with my three year old. More amazing progress on just her second day! Three runs on Little Joe (via the chair; we seem to be past the carpet already... :lol then a snack break. We ate outside and I watched Steve, Tim, Jeff and Chris ripping Temptor/Ex a few times. The conditions up there must have been great. Saw madroch and his kids a few times.

Today was Wild West day so my daighter loved seeing and petting the horses. We then went back over to Sunnyside and she wanted to ride lift 4 which we did three times. Two runs on Big Bend and one two on Sensation! Still doing the JimG. Edgie-Wedgie/ski backways/pole method and it's been working great. She's comfortable with a wedge on her on now and is putting a lot less pressure on the E-W. I suspect she'll be at the summit well before the end of the season. Would have loved to be ripping bumps with you guys, but had a great daddy/daughter day!  Both my kids are officially skiers. So cool.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2009)

Great day.  The bumps skied quite well.  Really let the speed go a bit in spots today.  Once I realized I had an hour left I cranked up the pace and didn't look back much.  I did not want to leave but I had family duties this afternoon.  

Great skiing with you guys.  Paul, good to see you up the local lame hill.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 8, 2009)

Today was a top 5er at sundown!!!!!   Weather was perfect, and the company was great!!!! Great job Jeff!!!!!  Your definately taking it to the next level!!  Great skiing!!  The bumps were totally mo-fo sick!!!!  Someone opened up the left kicker and we were hitting it top to bottom,  The soft bumps were so forgiving, you could really let it rip!!!   Saw Gary a bunch of times but never crossed paths...great skiing with Tim,Chris,Mr.magic, Jeff, Paul, and Madroch......


steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Saw Gary a bunch of times but never crossed paths...great skiing with Tim,Chris,Mr.magic, Jeff, Paul, and Madroch......
> steveo



sorry we missed you guys. Jake and I skied 12 - 3:30. Mostly on Temptor with a couple of runs down Gunny (nice soft snow on skier's right).

bumps today were GREAT!  The right kicker opened up  at one point.  I convinced Jake to hit it, he did, loved it and hit it every time we skied temptor after that.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 8, 2009)

More big new today....we held an executive meeting of the C.L.I.T.S on the top of temptor.  o3jeff was voted in by a margin of 4-0!!  Congratulations Jeff !!!!

steveo


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 8, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Today was a top 5er at sundown!!!!!   Weather was perfect, and the company was great!!!! Great job Jeff!!!!!  Your definately taking it to the next level!!  Great skiing!!  The bumps were totally mo-fo sick!!!!  Someone opened up the left kicker and we were hitting it top to bottom,  The soft bumps were so forgiving, you could really let it rip!!!   Saw Gary a bunch of times but never crossed paths...great skiing with Tim,Chris,Mr.magic, Jeff, Paul, and Madroch......
> 
> 
> steveo



thats sums up today!! an epic spring day


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 8, 2009)

snapped a shot of the snowmaking whale at the top of temptor:






also , quick video of jake hitting the kicker for the first time.


(looks like a long wait on video processing tonight  )


----------



## Mikey1 (Feb 8, 2009)

I was there today from 8 to 1, and concur with everyone else's opinion it was a great spring treat in the middle of winter. I saw Tim and Grassi from the lift, but they couldn't hear me. Funny I didn't bump into anybody else, but obviously there were a lot of AZ'ers there. Great to see everyone supporting the local hill.


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2009)

You guys suck! You keep stealing the people I ski with and turning them into bump addicts.  I h8 you all. :angry:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 8, 2009)

severine said:


> You guys suck! You keep stealing the people I ski with and turning them into bump addicts.  I h8 you all. :angry:



BTW Jeff next week Im bringing brownies!!

steveo


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 8, 2009)

severine said:


> You guys suck! You keep stealing the people I ski with and turning them into bump addicts.  I h8 you all. :angry:



All's left is to become a bump addict sweetie


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 8, 2009)

powhunter said:


> BTW Jeff next week Im bringing brownies!!
> 
> steveo



8)  I'm in...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 8, 2009)

powhunter said:


> BTW Jeff next week Im bringing brownies!!
> 
> steveo



LOL, you are too much:grin:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 8, 2009)

Lots of fun skiing with everyone today, the spring like conditions rocked!

Jeff really stepped it up a notch today and was doing great in the Temptor bumps. Especially on the bottom half of that trail where he was looking really smooth. He must have hit that run with us 10 or 12 times in a row before he left. How do the legs feel Jeff?

Today was really a lot of fun, and the soft bumps gave me the confidence to let the skis run on Temptor. The left middle line was pretty nice except for the last bump before the kicker that had a really nasty wall. I started to just attack that wall and half the time I won, and half the time that wall put me on my ass. The line directly below the right kicker was the money line, Steve-o and I skied that line all day. I was really trying to work on A/E on that lower section along with keeping a more direct line and tighter stance. I was getting the A part, but the E was not so easy. The more I concentrated on A/E while on Temptor the more my hands and pole plants went to crap. There are just too many things to put together.  A couple of guys also took it upon themselves to open up the right hand kicker and work on the approach to the kicker. I am not sure who they were but they were really cool dudes. The kicker approach was kind of funky, but the landing was really soft. The Ex bumps started off pretty sketchy, but by 10:00 there were pretty sweet and only got better as they day went on. There was a nice line right down the middle that you could just rip.


----------



## severine (Feb 8, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> All's left is to become a bump addict sweetie


And join the lemmings? NEVER!!!!!!! 



powhunter said:


> BTW Jeff next week Im bringing brownies!!


I'm so easily replaced... 

That's fine; I'll take my cookies elsewhere!


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2009)

powhunter said:


> More big new today....we held an executive meeting of the C.L.I.T.S on the top of temptor.  o3jeff was voted in by a margin of 4-0!!  Congratulations Jeff !!!!
> 
> steveo



Nice job by the board. :lol: Very glad to see Jeff open his eyes to the wonderful world of mogul skiing. It only takes one day like today to get you hooked. I could tell the other night that he was looking to get into bumpin' more. Just wait until the Gunny season gets underway. Looks like another spring bump opportunity Wednesday afternoon. Hmmm... :idea:


----------



## Madroch (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice today.. would have been perfect if it was March instead of early Feb.  Was mostly a family day today, but got in few laps on temptor when the kids were in lessons late afternoon- enjoyed my one run with Mr. Evil and Powhunter before they departed.  

Will keep an eye on Wed.  I need full temptor session.


----------



## Zand (Feb 8, 2009)

I didn't end up going down today. By the time I would've gotten there (6 PM), the bumps would've frozen solid and all you AZers would've been gone already. Oh well, there's a whole spring ahead to go get some nice bumps. I'll probably follow Greg's advice and wait a few weeks for Gunbarrel to get bumped up.


----------



## Trekchick (Feb 9, 2009)

Ya'll never disappoint.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm abstaining from this thread.  Ski Sundown threads are overrated...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2009)

Paul said:


> I just finalized the DVD, need to upload into my editing software. Wife's on that pc now, so I'll try to get to it later tonight.



Have you gotten around to this or do I look that bad and your saving me the embarrassment:grin:


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 9, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> How do the legs feel Jeff?



Never mind my legs, my whole body is sore from being jarred around


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Would have loved to be ripping bumps with you guys, but had a great daddy/daughter day!  Both my kids are officially skiers. So cool.



That is very cool Greg.  Before you know it they will be ripping the bumps with you.  What a great day to get the kids out on the slopes.  Then you have to work on the wife.  I would imagine that Sundown was much like Camelback yesterday, warm and soft forgiving snow.   My wife was actually skiing the lower angle bumps on Cleo with me and each time we'd finish just when I expected her to say "enough" she would say "Lets do another run".  We got probably 15+ runs in those bumps.    

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Have you gotten around to this or do I look that bad and your saving me the embarrassment:grin:



Its done, and you look fine. Glad I was the one with the camera. :wink:

I uploaded it to my blog, haven't gotten it to Vimeo or youtube yet, they're blocked at work. I'll try to upload and hotlink it later tonight. Its no great shakes, mostly my kid...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 9, 2009)

For the first time this season I'm feeling the "mogul back."  looking forward to wednesday!!!!


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2009)

Okay, got around the Vimeo blockage...


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2009)

Was that o3jeff in the first scene?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Was that o3jeff in the first scene?



that is jeff.


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Was that o3jeff in the first scene?



Yep, Jeff and Tim, then at the end it's a fraction of a second of Grassi, then Tim, Powhunter and Jeff again.


----------



## Greg (Feb 9, 2009)

Nice! Good job, Jeff. Nice controlled turns. That's how it all begins. Now get those hands UP!


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup, another one lost to you CLITS.

I'm going to have to find new ski friends....

Paul - Your daughter is adorable!


----------



## Paul (Feb 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Yup, another one lost to you CLITS.
> 
> I'm going to have to find new ski friends....
> 
> Paul - Your daughter is adorable!



Thanks Carrie!

And my wife has NO interest in bumps at all. :smile:


----------



## severine (Feb 9, 2009)

Then she needs to come up and ski with me sometime!


----------

